# black or blue?



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

you guys think a black background with white sand and lace rock looks good or a blue background?


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

I hate the blue back grounds. I think they're ugly. I'd go with the black back ground. That's what I have on mine. 8)


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

black all the way


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I have blue but now I want black


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I prefer black backgrounds, as well.


----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

Go for black. You can buy backgrounds with black on one side and blue on the other. Thats what I did. Paint is a pain if you want to change.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

Black


----------



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

I put blue on mine and I regret it.


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

Black!!! The color of your fish will be more vibrant against the black background.


----------



## Nixxed77 (Apr 9, 2008)

Best advice i can give is spray paint your background. It looks 100x better, never gets dirty and you wont have water damage issues. Just get a can of black spray paint that will work on glass and spray it. You wont regret it i LOVE my background now.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Oooh, nice rockwork, lab911. :thumb: 
Purdy fish, too!


----------



## hnz808 (Apr 20, 2008)

tried blue.. now changing most of them to black... go w/h blk...


----------



## southpaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Black .... Tape the tank off and use a cheap can of spraypaint ....might take 2-3 coats to get good solid coverage but for the money you spend it cant be beat


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

Had blue, changed to black. Much nicer.


----------



## shamish (Apr 7, 2008)

I have blue... I do like it but now I am wondering if I would have liked black better.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Nothing but a a DIY background, beats dark green...


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

what to do if the tank is full and the back is inaccessable?


----------

